# Turned boxes off my rose engine lathe



## low_48

Just finished converting my back up Jet mini lathe to a powered rose engine lathe. These are the first objects off the new machine. My designs are horrible, but wanted to get something to the lathe to see how it will work. The first two items are boxes, (that second one should be on top of a 4 poster bed instead of a box) the third is the bottom of a spinning top (you have to take my word for that?) I have to change the design of the pattern wheel a little to get better tracking, but I felt really good about the first runs. There will be more to follow as I hope to be able to market a kit for others to convert their lathe. I did not sand the cuts, that is straight off the cutter. Kinda tickled with the results. Next project should be a pen.


----------



## toolcrazy

Wow, they are cool.


----------



## jtate

What's a owered rose engine lathe" and how did you convert your Jet into this?


----------



## Mudder

Can you post a pic of your setup please?


----------



## Firefyter-emt

From WIKI:  "A rose engine lathe is a specialized kind of ornamental lathe. The headstock rocks back and forth with a rocking motion or along the spindle axis in a pumping motion, controlled by a rubber moving against a rosette or cam-like pattern mounted on the spindle, while the lathe spindle rotates. Rose engine work can make flower patterns, as well as convoluted, symmetrical, multi-lobed organic patterns. The patterns it produces are similar to that of a Spirograph, in metal. No other ornamental lathe can produce these "rose" patterns."


Please do post up some photos, I have seen these before but only "kind of" know how they work. [:I]


----------



## GaryMGg

Those are jam-up and jelly tight Richard. Lookin' forward to your pics.


----------



## LandfillLumber

Everyone is very interested in your kit idea and just more info. in general. I read and article in a turning mag. about a rose engine lathe, wow can they do some very amazing things. Great job on the first run I can't wait to see photo s of the second and third runs,LOL. Please share more, Victor


----------



## winpooh498

Those are really cool! I want to see pictures of your set up also.


----------



## low_48

The Wiki definition describes what I am doing. It really looks like a tribute to Rube Goldberg right now, and I tore down one end to remachine a part and redesign the pattern wheel. I should have it back together tomorrow and will continue testing. I also want to try mounting a trim router to the adjustable base so I can have more options for cutters.

Here's the basic recipe;
1 Jet mini
2 pillow block bearings
x-y table
Proxon mini grinder with carbide cutter
"special adapter"
plexiglas pattern wheel
misc wood parts, steel, etc....

More to follow........[}]


----------



## Ligget

WOW! Fantastic work indeed![][]


----------



## Rifleman1776

Pictures! We need pictures of the lathe!!!!!


----------



## alxe24

Awaesome work there. Just the thought of making all the changes on the lathe to make what you did it's impresive. The test results look very good too but I bet you'll come up with awesome ones in the near future.
Congrats


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

Teknatool has an attachment

http://www.teknatool.com/products/Specialised/ornamental.htm

I believe it sells for less than $500


----------



## pianomanpj

There was an article in the Spring 2007 of the American woodturner that shows how to build one from MDF. They have the instructions and plans listed on the web page below as a downloadable PDF. They also have a movie showing the final product in action. Enjoy![8D]
http://www.woodturner.org/products/aw/


----------



## low_48

The teknatool had been off the market, then this year they did a production run of 150 and those sold out right away. I missed that deal. I didn't know they had it back on the market, but looks like $399 gets you started. I have $75 cash in mine. I already had all the parts. A surplus x-y table from industrial scrap, and the mini right angle grinder was a purchase a couple of years ago. I made the other parts.

I did get inspiration from the AAW article, but wondered why I had to build something new, and try to find a machine shop to cut an accurate shaft, when I had a spare lathe sitting in the corner. I kinda like cast iron compared to MDF.

I've made a few improvements, turned a couple more boxes, and have been having fun. I want to hold the pictures till I get some quotes on the one special part that adapts and makes this thing work. Then I will post pics and prices so others can make there own.


----------



## DocStram

I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with. Very interesting!


----------



## Woodie49

Where's the photos?[xx(]


----------



## johncrane

Very interesting .


----------



## England14

Something else I have to have, er need, oh WTH I want one!


----------



## R2

Those are nicely made pieces indeed![^]
IMHO you need to use plai grained timber for this sort of work otherwise the patternining gets lost in the grain and spalting.


----------



## jttheclockman

I have been following this topic on another forum also and I would be very interested in your set-up. If you are going to take orders I would say count me in. I have seen some rose engines that cost thousands of dollars but they get into very unusual patterns and the templates are also extra. Yours maybe just the ticket for the practical uses we as pen turners do. Love to see the photos of your setup and other projects. Gets the juices flowing.


----------



## low_48

I've got most all the bugs worked out, but the camera is in California where my wife is visiting her Dad. Pics latter this week. I promise!


----------



## Woodie49

Long week?


----------



## oldsmokey

If anyone is interested, Jon Magill (listed in the woodturners article that pianomanpj linked to) sells kits to make your own rose lathe.  You can find out more at ornamental turners.org.  You can contact Jon at jon@whidbeyworks.com.  There is a company that is now making a complete rose engine.  Jon can give you any information about the new engine if anyone is interested.  I have the kit from Jon, it is unbelievable what you can make with the rose engine.


----------



## vick

the AAW purchased rights to a rose engine plan a while ago and offer it at no cost
http://www.woodturner.org/products/aw/howto/rose/MDFDrawings.pdf
One of our club members just made one except out of aluminun and Bonnie Klien demonstrated on it last week.  Supposedly their is a kit that is sold with all the parts except the mdf.  I could not find a link for it though.


----------



## Aderhammer

Like oldsmokey said, Jon was the designer of the lathe and sells all the parts minus a cutting frame, slide rest and mdf.  roseengine1.com is home to the Lindow White rose engine, i believe they're package is a fully assembled lath and all it needs is a cutting frame(you can get one from them for $350) and the slide rest, i'm working on mine, just need to wait to get parts back from my uncle(i'm lucky only getting charged $20 for material)


----------



## DCBluesman

Does anyone have a link to the text?


----------



## Aderhammer

http://ornamentalturners.org/
Lou, scroll down and you'll see the links to the articles


----------



## DCBluesman

Thanks, Andrew!


----------



## Rojo22

Neat stuff.  Looking at the rose engine and how it works, makes my head hurt, but it is something else to watch someone demo on one!


----------



## Aderhammer

I'm currently working on building one myself, want it to do fancy finials in the wood and acryllics on closed end pens.


----------



## Aderhammer

I'm currently working on building one myself, want it to do fancy finials in the wood and acryllics on closed end pens.


----------



## low_48

Okay, okay, here's some pics. The first pic shows an end view, second is a close up of the rose pattern adapter mounted to the Jet handwheel. The clear plexi had a reflection on it from the flash on the first pic.


----------



## low_48

Here's a couple more pics. One is an overall from the side view, the other shows the mounting on an x-y table that holds a Proxon grinder for the "cutting frame". I have grooves cut to be able to rotate the grinder from horizontal to vertical. I've been turning minature bird house Christmas ornaments and cutting grooves on the roof. I'll show some of those in the near future.


----------



## jwoodwright

That is beautiful and what a modification!  Really great!


----------



## Woodie49

I would like to see more pics & detailes .


----------



## Johnathan

Beautiful work![8D]


----------



## Snazzypens

I have got coming an ornamental lathe. Nova would not send there rose engine to Australia yet. So I put my nose to the ground and found myself a beautiful ornamental lathe. I can't wait she should be here in the next month I am so excited. I hope I can acheive some thing as beautiful as what you started
Toni


----------



## Mudder

Pure Genius!

I had trouble understanding how you were going to get the lathe head to move and I see you have come up with an ingenious solution. Your design seems to be simple and sturdy and I tip my hat to you. I am really impressed by your design.


----------

